# Audio System



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Peugeot based Augusta and it is fitted with a radio/CD player unit, the one illustrated in the user manual is different to the one fitted and there is no identification of model etc., it appears that I can only switch the unit on when the engine is running !!!
It will not switch on when the ignition is in the first position, i.e. no warning/check light's on, which on all vehicles I have owned before (cars) has been the case. If I turn the ignition to the second position i.e. warning lights on, there is still no power to the unit !!!

Find this very strange but maybe unique to this particular vehicle, can anyone enlighten please as to how we can listen to the radio/CD's without having to have the engine running.

Many thanks

Keith


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi keith, The easiest way to do it would be to find a wiring diagram for the model of cd player.

Connect both the permanent live (sometimes called memory live) and the ignition live to a positive power source. 

The quickest way to do this is to identify the two wires on the back of the unit, (usually red for permanant and yellow for ignition), cut the ignition live and connect to the permanent live with connector, then make the other end of the ignition live (the end that goes in to the van wiring loom) safe by placing that into a connector.

The only down side of this is that it will run your main battery down if you use the radio too much, and you will have to turn the radio on and off by the controls on the front of the radio rather than by the key.

Good luck.
Dave


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith

We have a new Autocruise and the Radio/CD player had me puzzled for a while. It seems that the Radio is powered from the habitation battery when the vehicle is stationary so you do need to switch on the power to the living area at the control panel.

When the engine is actually running the radio/cd player works as normal .. but I have not worried about where the power is coming from :wink: .

I am still a little disappointed that even though this arrangement is a sensible way of powering the radio/cd player it still switches itself off after about 20-30 minutes. I hope to get around to solving that one sometime :wink:

If you want to see the wiring diagrams go

>> Here ( Sargent website) <<

Mike

P.S. I think will move your thread into the Autocruise Forum ... :wink:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Dave: Thanks for your detailed method of resolving the problem, but I feel it is a bit beyond my limited auto electrical scope.

Mike: Exactly as you say, it works off the habitation battery when stationary, and is limited to 20 minutes maximum before switching off at which point you have to switch it on again and so on every 20 minutes, not a major problem but will await your resolving the time limited issue with interest. !!!


Thanks for the wiring diagram, will save for future reference.

Keith


----------

